
The first 7000 Telstra iPhone 7 preorders - robbiet480
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sbvc05jLmmU6CDEbnLbRnB6aoMmdUY0h5EfJ0xbNFrw/edit#gid=1751116763
======
pedalpete
Not sure if any of these stats are valuable. 735 of these entries are errored
(no idea what the data is) 2443 are for iPhone 7 3293 are for iPhone 7 Plus

I doubt any of the other data is of value, not sure how valuable that is at
all.

